# Quote Randy Oliver,”when was the last time you tried something new for the first time



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Every time.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

I have to say Randy is quite a speaker. He gets the old thinking gears moving up top!
I had the opportunity to sit in on a few of his presentations yesterday. 

I think Winnipeg has been the coldest city he has been at yet. -35degreesC is not quite California weather!


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

We also had Jamie Ellis speak, what a wealth of knowledge and energy he is! I enjoyed all his presentations, especially his "honey bee as superorganisms" >> quote Jamie Ellis, "the whole is more than the sum of all its parts"  brilliant


----------



## Honey-4-All (Dec 19, 2008)

On a side note... Seeing how the bees tend to need constant watching and care now days I am always baffled how all these bee experts can have time to travel and talk and keep their noses in the hives enough to know whats really happening. Is it just me who wonders this or am I off the back of my rocker farther than I realize? That's my new but old observation!!!


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Everybody has a different passion. I am just glad that Mr. Oliver takes the time and has that passion. I really think he is legit. I cannot say about the other gentleman as I am not familiar with what he says or does.



Honey-4-All said:


> On a side note... Seeing how the bees tend to need constant watching and care now days I am always baffled how all these bee experts can have time to travel and talk and keep their noses in the hives enough to know whats really happening. Is it just me who wonders this or am I off the back of my rocker farther than I realize? That's my new but old observation!!!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Honey-4-All said:


> On a side note... Seeing how the bees tend to need constant watching and care now days I am always baffled how all these bee experts can have time to travel and talk and keep their noses in the hives enough to know whats really happening. Is it just me who wonders this or am I off the back of my rocker farther than I realize? That's my new but old observation!!!


He has two sons who tend to much of the beework while he is away.


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

Honey-4-All said:


> On a side note... Seeing how the bees tend to need constant watching and care now days I am always baffled how all these bee experts can have time to travel and talk and keep their noses in the hives enough to know whats really happening. Is it just me who wonders this or am I off the back of my rocker farther than I realize? That's my new but old observation!!!


My own view of 'experts' who do workshops is that they fill a need for organizations holding regular meetings.

The more well received the speaker, the better off both you and the membership are.

The 'speaking circuit' is one way that many of these professional speakers can spread their own views while also receiving some supplemental income as well.

However, I've found myself thinking that some speakers were proselytizing a view that was of little value to me.


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

randy oliver is excellent in his speaking as he has the scientific background along with the practical experience of being a commercial beekeeper. most academics do not have the common sense side.


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

What was the title of his talk?


----------



## beeware10 (Jul 25, 2010)

he talked about mites and various tests and experiments he was doing. sat next to him at lunch. Interesting fellow.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

WLC said:


> The 'speaking circuit' is one way that many of these professional speakers can spread their own views while also receiving some supplemental income as well.


Are you planning on striking out on a speaking circuit? Oh ya right, you actually have to have something to offer for anyone to listen. 

You have never heard Randy speak before, have you... he talks about >>>beekeeping<<<


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

Ian said:


> Are you planning on striking out on a speaking circuit? Oh ya right, you actually have to have something to offer for anyone to listen. You have never heard Randy speak before, have you... he talks about >>>beekeeping<<<


I have spoken in public, I ran organizations, and I still lecture regularly.

However, I was speaking as someone in the audience.

I have seen a video of Randy speaking. No comment.

However, Ian, I wondered what the topic of his talk at your annual convention was.

Nothing sinister. Just curious.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Honey-4-All said:


> On a side note... Seeing how the bees tend to need constant watching and care now days I am always baffled how all these bee experts can have time to travel and talk and keep their noses in the hives enough to know whats really happening. Is it just me who wonders this or am I off the back of my rocker farther than I realize? That's my new but old observation!!!


According to Randy, he left on the Thursday after grafting, slipped up to our welcoming -35degreeC city of Winnipeg to speak for a couple of days, and then flew back on the Saturday to continue with the split work. He told us he manages 1000 hives with his two sons, who hold down the fort.

I might add, Randy may of spoken a few times at the two day event but he also attended the entire convention actively engaging all the other presenters afterwards during Q and A and during coffee. He stayed listening to presentation til 20 before his flight left, to which he dashed off for the plane. The same with Jamie, though he stayed in Winnipeg for an extra day after the convention.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

WLC said:


> Nothing sinister. Just curious.


oh WLC, I know your hate on for Randy...

He spoke on honeybee biology, and looking into colony nutrition, parasites and diseases and how they all interact with one and another. He then spoke the next morning on practical applications beekeepers can do to help assess nutritional requirements and some of the things he does within his operation. Then he finished up that afternoon briefing us on his latest protein sub trial, leading us through his trials and talking about setting it up, and the challenges running and how they managed it. 

Pretty good stuff, good old basic beekeeping. Seems to me this kind of stuff is missing from conventions lately as we are all so focused on diseases and what not.


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

Ian said:


> Quote Randy Oliver,”when was the last time you tried something new for the first time?”


Ian: I was wondering where the title quote fits in.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

WLC said:


> Ian: I was wondering where the title quote fits in.


He spoke for a while off the cuff during his second presentation specifically about our area of beekeeping and some of the challenges we face but also the opportunity he sees for our area and using these opportunities to address these challenges. Specifically speaking on nuc production. 
He is right in a way, and we are working towards managing our issues through nuc production within our operations. His California perspective doesnt completely translate into our Manitoba conditions. But we are trying.
his comment about when was the last time you tryed something new for the first time was in regards to the ever evolving industry and reinforcing the fact that to be successful at any business model we have to be open to new ideas and change. The old adage, I do it because my father did it because thats the way my grandfather did it


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

So, what are you going to try that's new for the first time?

Just for conversation.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

WLC said:


> Just for conversation.


...


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

...


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

...


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

You already overwinter single deeps in temperature controlled sheds.

Are there any new operations that you might want to start in your sheds?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

...


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

Now that you know that bees don't feed sub directly to brood, how is that going to influence your decisions on providing nutrition?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

nothing else better to do Victor? quit poking fingers


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

Not poking fingers Ian. I'm wondering what you're doing that's new.

Do you adjust the temperature to above 50 degrees F, or use lights to change the photo period in your sheds to increase brood rearing?

And, do you feed syrup and sub at the same time if you do stimulate brood rearing with temperature and lights?


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Feb 3, 2013)

I really enjoy hearing from Mr. Olliver. I'll see him coming up at a class he puts on for the local beek club. He is incredibly busy. I don't know how he does it all.


----------



## JodieToadie (Dec 26, 2013)

I think it is a good point and a good start to dialogue. But I think the thread got off topic.

Re: Quote Randy Oliver,”when was the last time you tried something new for the first"

Insanity: doing the same thing over and over again and expecting different results.

Albert Einstein

Personally, I find Mr. Oliver a good reference resource. I sometimes find he does not take his experiments to their natural conclusion, or he should continue further down a path of discovery. 

I would have liked to see more in depth testing on Nosema Ceranae with Essential Oils vs. Fumigilin and a better conclusion. 

But I am trying some new things every year trying to evolve and overcome. Right now it looks like I am going to have to feed while the bees are in the barn. Appears they are brooding and won't shut down. Looks like some are going to starve if I don't. So 'trying something new for the first time" 

Ian where the hell is that March you were calling for the Lion went to a Lamb and back to a Lion!


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

CLICKBANGBANG said:


> He is incredibly busy. I don't know how he does it all.


He has two sons.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

JodieToadie said:


> Ian where the hell is that March you were calling for the Lion went to a Lamb and back to a Lion!


All we need is a warm start to April... lol


----------



## ga.beeman (Mar 29, 2009)

Randy is very knowledgeable about bees and very good at sharing the info he learns.


----------



## CLICKBANGBANG (Feb 3, 2013)

Michael Palmer said:


> He has two sons.


From what Randy said, his boys are stepping up and taking some of the work load off of him. 

Randy mentioned the same quote his class I just re-took with him. He is even wanting the new beeks not to get complacent with the same program.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

CLICKBANGBANG said:


> From what Randy said, his boys are stepping up and taking some of the work load off of him.


Its awesome to hear when kids see opportunity and want to be part of it


----------

